# probleme d'installation de trimaran sur opensuse



## monta0mac (29 Avril 2009)

bonsoir à tous 
j'essaye  d'installer trimaran (www.trimaran.org) mais ça passe pas:
 j'ai suivi toutes les etapes mais à la derniére ça afficher plein d'ereur:rateau:

les étape à suivre sont :
 % source <TRDIR>/trimaran/scripts/envrc.bash
% cd openimpact; ./install_openimpact
% cd ../elcor; make
% cd ../simu; make



est ce que vous pouver m'aider SVP?


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2009)

Si tu n'affiches pas au moins quelques erreurs, il va être difficile de te donner un coup de main.


----------



## monta0mac (29 Avril 2009)

merci pour ta réponse je vais refaire l'installation et je vai poster quelque erreurs dans quelques minutes

---------- Post added at 22h42 ---------- Previous post was at 22h26 ----------

voilà le resultat des deux commande suivante:
cd ../elcor;make

résultat:
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/montassar/Desktop/trimaran/elcor/metis-4.0'
(cd Lib ; make ) 
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/montassar/Desktop/trimaran/elcor/metis-4.0/Lib'
make[2]: `../libmetis.a' is up to date.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/montassar/Desktop/trimaran/elcor/metis-4.0/Lib'
(cd Programs ; make ) 
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/montassar/Desktop/trimaran/elcor/metis-4.0/Programs'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `default'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/montassar/Desktop/trimaran/elcor/metis-4.0/Programs'
(cd Test ; make ) 
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/montassar/Desktop/trimaran/elcor/metis-4.0/Test'
make[2]: Nothing to be done for `default'.
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/montassar/Desktop/trimaran/elcor/metis-4.0/Test'
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/montassar/Desktop/trimaran/elcor/metis-4.0'
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/montassar/Desktop/trimaran/elcor/mdes'
*** Processing Mdes hpl_pd_elcor_std.hmdes2 ***
/root/trimaran/openimpact/scripts/hc hpl_pd_elcor_std.hmdes2
make[1]: /root/trimaran/openimpact/scripts/hc: Command not found
make[1]: *** [hpl_pd_elcor_std.lmdes2] Error 127
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/montassar/Desktop/trimaran/elcor/mdes'
make: *** [elcor] Error 2



et là le resultat de la suite: % cd ../simu;make

(cd include; ./make_simu_links)
Linking files from emulib
(cd src/codegen; make)
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/montassar/Desktop/trimaran/simu/src/codegen'
g++ -I/root/trimaran/openimpact/include -I/root/trimaran/elcor/include -I/root/trimaran/simu/include -I/root/trimaran/openimpact/platform/x86lin_gcc/include -m32 -DGCC -Wall -static -O3 -DLINUX -c simu_main.cpp
In file included from simu_main.cpp:120:
simu_main.h:103:20: error: tuples.h: No such file or directory
simu_main.h:104:17: error: map.h: No such file or directory
simu_main.h:105:20: error: opcode.h: No such file or directory
.
.
.
simu_main.cpp:686: error: 'iter' was not declared in this scope
simu_main.cpp:693: error: 'new_entry' was not declared in this scope
make[1]: *** [simu_main.o] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/montassar/Desktop/trimaran/simu/src/codegen'
make: *** [all] Error 2


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2009)

Pour le message "/root/trimaran/openimpact/scripts/hc: Command not found", je pencherais pour une erreur dans l'installation mais c'est curieux. Pour les erreurs concernant les entêtes, c'est sans doute simplement un manque dans la configuration du Makefile.
Je ne sais pas si ça utilise un script comme _configure_ pour déterminer les spécificités de la compilation mais, si c'est le cas, peut-être quelques paramètres sont à revoir.


----------

